# Fat Bear Week



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)

Sept. 30 - Oct. 6 is Fat Bear Week



Bears are always large and in charge, but during September in southern Alaska's Katmai National Park and Preserve (KNPP), the brown bears that gather at Brooks River grow cartoonishly round, ushering in a magical time of year — Fat Bear Week. 

This annual tournament, which runs from today (Sept. 30) through Oct. 6, celebrates the titanic proportions achieved by these bears prior to their winter hibernation, and invites members of the public to vote for the fattest contenders.
https://www.livescience.com/fat-bea...keCThRtws8TXMLiRiT1N3PAXtdWiOGsoP1CxxjYVIzV40


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Here's the latest picture we have of the bear who visits us.  It was taken by the trail camera about 100 feet from the house.  This time of year it comes around to eat the apples.  It's about 400 lbs.  It lives in the canyon not too far away.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Here's the latest picture we have of the bear who visits us. It was taken by the trail camera about 100 feet from the house. This time of year it comes around to eat the apples. It's about 400 lbs. It lives in the canyon not too far away.


Yeah, our latest blackie was 400 lbs
And quite young

He dined regularly on our garbage can cuisine


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, our latest blackie was 400 lbs
> And quite young
> 
> He dined regularly on our garbage can cuisine
> ...


The trail camera had several other pictures of our bear where he looked huge.  Your bear and ours have been comparing notes.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you Radish Rose.  My wife and I enjoyed the links.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 2, 2020)




----------

